# Im in a pickle help



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

See if the first barn will allow you to bring a jumping instructor. Learning dressage can't do anything but help, too.
The second barn has bad fencing and is more expensive; I would try the first one.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I think I would try the first one. I would rather my horse be safe than learn to jump.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Have you looked at Hillside? They arent at Camrose...i think they are more towards Ardrossan. How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

No outside water????

Definitely first barn for this alone IMO.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i dont wanna drive to far 20 mins at the most. Im kinda scared about the whole bad fence thing cause i cant afford a bad injury :/

Ill ask the owner of the first barn asap if she allows other trainers to come in


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

20 minutes at the most? I think most of us would feel lucky to find something no more than 20 minutes away. You need to be willing to look more than 20 minutes away if you want to find something that will work for you.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Well the thing is i have a **** job that pays crap! so if im willing to go far i will be paying more gas money AND if i want to go farther north the barns are more expensive aswell. I was willing to drive 40 min at the most but now my job cut me back hours and it sucks. So im just trying to find something under 400 for board and somewhat close.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

^I can relate with the above. I have a job that is very demanding along with other commitments other than my horse (I wish that wasn't the case!), so I also need a place to be relatively close as well.

HOWEVER, there is no way i would put my horse in an unsafe boarding situation (bad fences or no water) regardless how close it was to me.

That defeats the purpose of paying good money for board IMO.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I say go with the cheaper one for now. It will help give you a better foundation for when you start jumping. Who knows, maybe in a year or so, the bad barn might have things fixed and become a good barn, then you can move. Till then stay with the better and cheaper one. It will save you money


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Yea the board seems way to high for having no water in the winter outside, back fences... ect so i guess im gunna find out if the cheaper barn will allow other trainers to come in.


----------

